
A Medical Mystery Unfolds in Minnesota - edu
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/05/health/05pork.html?_r=1&oref=slogin&ref=health&pagewanted=print
======
a-priori
Where's House when you need him? :)

------
sethg
braaaains!

